# I want to make a new tri-angle veterans flag box



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

My Great, great grandpa was in WWII and died 31 years ago. My Great, great grandma just died and my Great grandma was going to take this to the VFW to have it burned! I said "the #*@% you will"... So I grabbed it and ran out the door. I don't know what these are called and I want to get ideas on making a new box for the flag. The one it's in now is all twisted and the joints are all pulled apart. I'm guessing that there are plans on the internet for these but I need to know what the name of them are.

Is it patriotically ethical to this?


----------



## MichaelT77 (Aug 13, 2012)

It's a flag display case, and there's certainly nothing wrong with building a new one.

I found a few examples on the Internet (http://www.united-states-flag.com/displaycases.html). I would imagine that finding plans would not be difficult.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

About a month ago this project was posted http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68741

I'm sure Bob would be happy to help with dimensions or resources.

I can't imagine there would be an ethical problem providing a nicer cabinet for the flag.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

I always think things can be fixed

It would be nice to keep the box as

it is part of your family history.

It could have brass plates put on the

corners and brass is easily worked.

Take it apart and try and flatten it.

Put your name and restoration date on

the inside. Alternately used the existing

timber laminated to new timber.

I think this treatment of the flag by

Americans is such a wonderful tradition.

I would like to see the final project either

way

jamie


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe I could make a display case to keep the original display case in. After all the case is half of the memorabilia.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jun 29, 2012)

Brilliant idea to keep the original display case. It is keeping the legacy alive.


----------



## dpwalker (Aug 25, 2010)

Woodsmith Magazine has a very nice flag display table in issue #201. Very good looking with brass trim. the dipsplay case can also be stand alone.


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

Rough Cut with Tommy Mac did an episode on this a while back, you could probably find his plan there. As far as tossing the old case goes, don't sweat it-the honor is in the flag, not the case it is stored in (excluding any sentimental value of course).


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

You can see two different flag cases I have made here and here

The dimensions of the box are a function of the size of flag that you have but there are several different standard flag sizes so you need to make sure that you build the correct size box for the flag you have.

I like the idea of first trying to restore the original case but if it is warped or twisted, I think that you will find it very difficult to repair because the it's already been cut to final sizing and you can't re-dimension it to flatten the wood because then your box won't be correctly sized for a proper fold of the flag.

They're not complex to make but cutting the angles exactly for nice tight fitting miter joints can be challenging. Adding splines to the miter joints will help to keep them from coming apart again in the future.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Those are incredible!

I'm thinking that I should put this project off until I master bird house building.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I wouldn't necessarily say that you should put it off Emma. Making flag boxes are good skill building projects and they don't require a huge investment in either a lot of lumber or specialized machines. Don't try your first one with expensive exotic hardwoods but they don't have to be because you're trying to highlight the flag rather than the box. Go ahead and give it a shot. Even in the worst case, you'll come away having learned some things about technique without a major investment in material.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Sawdust4blood:
I guess if I screw it up it's not going to be the end of great, great grandpa's flag. I can always put it back in it's old case again and try again later.

edit:
Why doesn't this forum have a quote function?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

a dignified end to a noble cause


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Moron: [a dignified end to a noble cause]

I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

Give it a shot and good luck. If you run into any areas that give you problems, feel free to give me a shout or there are hundreds of folks here that know more than me who will also be willing to help you work through it.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

First - no it is not un-patriotic to re-box the flag.
The case is relatively easy - I've made several.
The top miter is a simple 45-degree, and the two bottom ones are basic 22.5-degree.
I've made them with the glass daddoed in, and with "oversized" facing to hold it in. Both are pretty straighforward, though the oversized facing is easier to finish. 
The back is basic rabbet with 1/4" ply.
One key thing though - finish the inside with poly or like finish as acid in wood can rot flag.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

Most likely 3 spent shell caseing inside the flag. Fired during the 21 gun slaute. Common in the past. Repersents the three volleys fired. Never unfold a funeral flag once it's folded and presented. If it is it's then just a flag. So the case is in poor shape try and repair it. It's part of the flags history. Display it with pride


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

I built one a while ago for my best friend's father's flag. Perhaps I'll snap some pics of it and add it to my projects. I have it back in the shop to add a shadow box on the base for medals. One very important thing I added to my build was the use of Archive Quality Glass which blocks UV light and keeps the flag from being discolored or breaking down the fibers. I can see from the pic above that this is plain glass which has yellowed the stars considerably. I also added a slab of cedar to the back door to deter any moths that may get through the tight joints.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

CueballRosendaul
The stars are as white as snow. The plexy glass window is what is yellowed. I also thought it was the stars when I got it and I had the box for a few days and never opened it do to a fear of some type of pandora's box reaction. I'm a bit superstitious and I know for a fact that ghosts are real.

But I opened it anyway and nothing happened.


----------

